# Work Experience Letter - ACS



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

Hello,

I am currently in process of getting my skill sets verified by ACS. Most of you are aware that we need the experience letters from the current and past organizations.

In my case, I been working for an organization from 2004 - 2007, where they said they do not have any such policy to give away letters in the required format. They agreed to provide me a letter which does not capture my roles and responsibilities, but only the start/end date, designation which is more like a relieving letter.

From 2007 onwards till date i am working for the same organization. Here too its the same with an exception being no end date 

With this being the case, I read through the forum and most of them suggesting I get a letter from supervisor. Question here is the letter from supervisor on a stamp/legal paper sufficient? 

How do I handle the current employer situation?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi dchiniwal, 

you can get a statutory declaration (=witnessed statement) from a *colleague who is ideally two levels your senior*. The contents should follow the ACS sample letter format (without company letterhead, of course). In addition, your supervisors position in the company relative to yours and how you worked together should be explained briefly. 

You don't have to follow the format for statutory declarations exactly because you are not an Australian. A closing sentence such as "I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular." should suffice. 

Most Indian forum members got the declaration on *stamp paper*, although that's not a must. 

Regarding your current employer: Either inform them about your immigration plans to get an official reference letter from HR or ask a colleague who you trust. You can also make up a different reason for needing the letter, such as applying for a certification etc. But you should consider that ACS and DIAC perform job verification and may call your employer or referee. This happens only very rarely but you would not want them to reach somebody uncooperative. 

*One last thing:* Make sure the letter from you current employer is dated (!) or ACS may calculate your work experience incorrectly. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## saurabh1kr (May 9, 2013)

*In the same boat*

Hi,
I am in the same boat as you. Can the moderators here help us out as what letters and references we must give for a positive feedback from ACS. The ACS website has a list of documents, but are they suffcicient.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

HI saurabh1kr, 

ACS reduced the number of documents that they require (and accept) for positive assessment. If you submit the documents in the Checklist you will be fine. ACS asks not to submit any superfluous documents such as joining letters, payslips, high-school certificates etc. The assessor will just ignore them and it makes it more difficult for her/him to do his job. 

The reference letters / statutory declarations, degree certificates and transcripts are most important. You'll also need a birth certificate or passport and maybe an organization chart / business card (if you submit a declaration from a colleague). Refer to the checklist.

I'd suggest to start an online application right now, then you'll see quite clearly what documents are needed. You can save the application any time and subsequently add documents during the next couple of weeks until you are ready for submission. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi dchiniwal,
> 
> Regarding your current employer: Either inform them about your immigration plans to get an official reference letter from HR or ask a colleague who you trust. You can also make up a different reason for needing the letter, such as applying for a certification etc. But you should consider that ACS and DIAC perform job verification and may call your employer or referee. This happens only very rarely but you would not want them to reach somebody uncooperative.
> 
> ...


Hello Monika,

I had a brief discussion with the HR in the current organization and they expressed thier inability to provide me the documents. This discussion was not a official one though. 

Knowing the current organization they may not encourage to give the letter or even entertain the request. On the contrary there is a risk of me loosing a job with current employer 

Thanks
Deepak


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Deepak, 

if you cannot produce an official reference letter or a statutory declaration from a senior work colleague you experience with your current employer won't be counted. You'll either have to bite the bullet and ask or forgo that experience for assessment and work experience points. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> if you cannot produce an official reference letter or a statutory declaration from a senior work colleague you experience with your current employer won't be counted. You'll either have to bite the bullet and ask or forgo that experience for assessment and work experience points.
> 
> ...


Hello Monika,
I can get the statutory declaration from a senior work colleague from both the organizations on a stamp paper or a sworn affidavit.

My concern is what chances do i stand of clearing the ACS stage, since i am producing both experience's on a statutory declaration.

Thanks and Regards,
Deepak


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Deepak, 



> My concern is what chances do i stand of clearing the ACS stage, since i am producing both experience's on a statutory declaration


That should be no problem. You can add a short cover letter/statement in which you explain (very briefly) why you had to submit two statutory declarations. 1.) Against policy of company X. 2.) You don't wish to inform your current employer (company Y) of your emigration plans because that might endanger you job. 

Don't fret, it should be fine! Just make sure you have evidence of an ongoing salary (payslips OR bank statements OR tax return documents) for all work periods. ACS does not care about these but DIAC requests and requires them do evaluate your work experience. 

Cheerio, 
Monika 

Monika


----------



## Bisoux (Jun 22, 2016)

espresso said:


> Hi dchiniwal,
> 
> you can get a statutory declaration (=witnessed statement) from a *colleague who is ideally two levels your senior*. The contents should follow the (without company letterhead, of course). In addition, your supervisors position in the company relative to yours and how you worked together should be explained briefly.
> 
> ...


Hello Monika, Thank you for the reply to the post. You have answered most of my questions as well though i do have the following doubts, 

a. You stated "without company letterhead, of course". I was wondering why or have i not understood correctly ? I ask this because i have a stamped reference letter with letterhead from my manager stating my duties and time period. Will this be an issue as i am planning on submitting an ACS.

b. Do i need to get an additional certification stamp on the above reference letter ?

Best Regards

Bisoux


----------

